# What to Use Smoked Mackerel in?



## JGDean (Jul 15, 2012)

DH and guys went fishing and caught snapper, grouper and mackerel. They smoked the mackerel and I wanted something different to do with it. I'm tired of fish salad. Any ideas?


----------



## CraigC (Jul 15, 2012)

JGDean said:


> DH and guys went fishing and caught snapper, grouper and mackerel. They smoked the mackerel and I wanted something different to do with it. I'm tired of fish salad. Any ideas?


 
When you say fish salad, are you talking about something like smoked fish dip/spread? Wonder if you could substitute the smoked mackerel for smoked salmon in a savory cheese cake.

What coast are you on/near? I'm south east coast.


----------



## JGDean (Jul 15, 2012)

I've only made sweet chesecake before but I'm game. I have some American "neufchatel cheese". Can it be a sub for cream cheese? I live in northwest Florida near Pensacola so the mackerel came from the Gulf of Mexico. It might be a little different from the type you get down there.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

I reckon you could use it in a soup or chowder. I have done that with all manner of fish. It might work well in a gumbo as well.
A somewhat less sophisticated, but tasty (IMHO) way to use some of it might be lightly fried fish cakes.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 15, 2012)

Another idea that just occurred to me is scrambled eggs mixed with some of the mackerel. 
Hmm.....
Dag nab it!!
Now I'm hungry again!!


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

CraigC said:


> When you say fish salad, are you talking about something like smoked fish dip/spread? Wonder if you could substitute the smoked mackerel for smoked salmon in a savory cheese cake.
> 
> What coast are you on/near? I'm south east coast.


i reckon it would work in that quiche you made craig.leave out the mushrooms & substitute with mackerel.
i make a smoked mackerel potato dauphinoise....mackerel,cream,garlic,cheese,soft potatoes....pure comfort!


----------



## Bolledeig (Jul 15, 2012)

A thick slice of really dark and healthy home made bread with butter and smoked mackerel is really good.

I also bet it would be real tasty to throw it in a pan with cream, white wine, herbs, cherry tomatoes and green onions too. Potatoes on the side.


----------



## Harry Cobean (Jul 15, 2012)

Bolledeig said:


> A thick slice of really dark and healthy home made bread with butter and smoked mackerel is really good.


......and horseradish sauce.horseradish sauce & smoked mackerel is a joy!


----------



## taxlady (Jul 15, 2012)

I love smoked mackerel. I have, on occasion, managed to get it onto a sandwich. Usually I just start nibbling and the next thing I know it's gone.


----------



## Gravy Queen (Jul 15, 2012)

Smoked mackerel pate is divine, just whizz it up with cream cheese, lemon juice, some chopped capers et voila.


----------



## JessicaRoy (Jul 25, 2012)

Add some lemon juice, salt and pepper in to smoked mackerel. Then have it with toasted bread or bun. It gives a new taste and delicious.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Jul 25, 2012)

I love to smoke fish check out kedgeree and adapt


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 25, 2012)

I'd probably sub out the anchovies in Janssen's Temptation:

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f17/tnt-stand-by-foods-72932.html

(My version is posted under an anchovies thread--couldn't find it).


----------



## Cerise (Jul 25, 2012)

Potato/Fish Cakes
Smoked Mackerel Fishcake - Smoked Mackerel Fishcake Recipe


----------



## buckytom (Jul 25, 2012)

how about lob scaus, or north sea leftovers hash,. like corned beef hash but with fish. it could be made with just fish, potatoes, and onions, or a mix of leftover meats and fish, and the potatoes and onions.

with a fried egg on top, it's a delicious norwegian/northern german breakfast made with leftovers .

my mom used to make it with leftover meat (pot roast, corned beef, etc.), then serve it with the egg on top and smoked herring on the side. lots if different ways to go with this one.


----------



## Souvlaki (Jul 26, 2012)

I use smoked mackerel fish to prepare a puttanesca sauce instead of anchovies .....


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 26, 2012)

*Baked Potato Stuffed With Smoked Caballa = Mackeral*

Boun Giorno, 

Here is a lovely take on Smoked Mackeral ... This dish is Greek by Origin.

STUFFED POTATO WITH SMOKED MACKERAL & HERBS 

1 baking potato per person ( bake in foil in oven until tender )
150 grams or 5 oz. of diced fine smoked mackeral
1/3 bunch fresh chive finely snipped
1/2 bunch fresh tarragon herb finely minced
1  2/3 oz. or 50 grams of fresh sour Greek Yogurt, with out sugar 
30 ml. or 1 oz. Evoo Greek or Italian or Spanish Mediterranean
white pepper freshly ground

1. using a melon ball cutter, scoop out the potato flesh leaving the shell about 1/4 inch thick
2. mash the potato with a fork, and add the smoked mackeral, tarragon, chive, Evoo and yogurt and season with pepper and be cautious with salt as smoked fish is already quite salty
3. fill each potato with the mixture and serve with Pita, and a glass of white Sparkling wine or a cold beer.

ENJOY,
CIAO, 
Margaux.


----------

